# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2011



## Geiras (1 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2011 às 00:35)

O mês começa com algum frio um pouco por todo o país, mais significativo na região do interior norte e centro.

Ainda assim, temperaturas muito, mas muito longe das verificadas há 6 anos, neste mesmo dia:


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2011 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Por aqui inicia-se o mês de março com geada e um valor mínimo de *-2,2ºC*.

Esses valores de 2005 são extraordinários para um mês de Março. Em alguns casos correspondem aos valores mais baixos registados nos últimos 10 ou 15 anos.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2011 às 11:16)

De facto estava tudo branquinho esta manhã!

*Mínima de -3,7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2011 às 14:01)

11 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, depois de uma noite em que registei uma mínima de 0.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2011 às 14:55)

Mínima de* 3.4ºC* às 03:21.

Por agora, algumas nuvens, *12.2ºC* e humidade nos *28%*.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

Manhã marcada pelo ambiente fresco e ventoso, com alguma geada. A tarde foi marcada por alguma nebolusidade e ambiente ameno.

Actual 7,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo pela manhã com mais nuvens de tarde...o ambiente já foi mais fresco mais devido ao vento moderado e por vezes forte,neste momento muito fraco,a temperatura hoje a descer mais rápido,actual 8.9ºC e 47%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.3ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

Boas,tudo calmo com 8.1ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

boas

hoje o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento durante a tarde... 

extremos: 2.0ºC de minima e 14.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento muito fraco e 7.5ºC

nao postei nos ultimos dias por causa de uma avaria no pc...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

Pois eis que vieram uns moços podar o cedro e acabaram por me podar também a estação: duas pás ao ar e a pá de direcção do vento também já era.

Actuais 6,8ºC, e a mínima foi de 0,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

*1,5ºC*

Extremos do dia: *-3,7ºC  14,1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2011 às 22:32)

Dia de muito sol e vento, rajada máxima de 22km/h, e de ambiente fresco pela manhã e ameno pela tarde.

Actual 5,4ºC e máxima de 14,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2011 às 22:55)

Vento fraco e com 7.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2011 às 07:33)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco e 3.3ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia 


Céu limpo e 1,0ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com *-3,1ºC* de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2011 às 12:16)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã e ambiente  devido ao vento...agora já com nuvens que estão aparecer,actual 11.5ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

Mais nuvens e o vento continua moderado de N e ,actual 13.1ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 18:18)

Manhã fresca de sol e tarde amena de nuvens. Mínima de -0,9ºC e máxima de 11,0ºC.

Actuais 9,1ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

Boas noites.

O sol por aqui de tarde já foi pouco visto ...o céu ficou muito nublado para estar neste momento limpo,o vento estêve moderado para perder força agora ao final do dia.Actual 8.8ºC e 49%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Céu limpo e estrelado, com ambiente a ficar fresco e com vento fraco.

Actuais 5,7ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 20:11)

Aumenta na temperatura, curiosamente à mesma hora que na noite passada...

Actuais 6,8ºc e 47%HR.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2011 às 20:39)

Tenho andado um pouco ausente

Hoje em Bragança tivemos uma manhã fria com geada, e uma tarde de sol


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

A temperatura continua a subir, há medida que o céu encobre...

Actual 7,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Céu limpo com 7.2ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Céu limpo e vento nulo, com 5,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Dia ameno, depois de uma manhã bem fresca.

Extremos: *-4,2ºC  13,7ºC*




Neste momento: *0,9ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

boas 
estou de volta com nova localizaçao passei dos 710M para os 540M
temperatura actual 3.6ºc com 35% hr
vento nulo de w
IFV 3ºC
p 1035 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 6.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

dia se sol com algum vento por aqui... 
extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 15.7ºC de maxima

actuais: 
esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com 3.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mar 2011 às 07:32)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento muito fraco e 3.6ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e *-0,9ºC*.

Mínima de *-3,5ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2011 às 12:46)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo pela manhã dando lugar a esta hora já com algumas nuvens ...pela manhã o ambiente uma bocadinho fresco com o vento não tão forte como os ultimos dias.actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

Mais nuvens e o vento a ficar mais moderado de E/SE,actual 12.7ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

Dia de nuvens e tempo ameno, com algum vento.

Actuais 7,3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e pouco sol...actual 7.9ºC e 52%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

Boas.


Por aqui estou a ver cair água/neve, mas estão *5,2ºC* 


Se não estivesse a ver com os meus olhos não acreditava.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Tudo calmo com 6.9ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2011 às 21:31)

Noite de céu nublado, tempo fresco e muito seco.

Actuais 7,7ºC e *33%HR.*


----------



## panda (3 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

ja notei diferenças de temperaturas na minha nova localizaçao para pior
actual 6.1ºc e 29% hr
vento de momento ta calmo de SE
p 1029 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Continua tudo estático.

Actuais 7,8ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mar 2011 às 22:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com vento moderdo nas primeiras horas da tarde... 
extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 18.1ºC 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e 8.2ºC de temperatura...


----------



## salgado (3 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

Está a neviscar no Sabugal! Se não estivesse a ver também não acreditava! Temperatura entre os 2 e 3º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Boas,por aqui estão a chegar as primeiras nuvens...o vento está a querer aumentar de velocidade de E,actual 5.7ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Continua o céu nublado, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade.

Actuais 7,5ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 2,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,5ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (3 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

Começa a neviscar por aqui


----------



## panda (4 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

spiritmind disse:


> Começa a neviscar por aqui



para onde tens virada a webcam nao da para ver nada


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2011 às 04:19)

Boas, também nevou por aqui um pouco, o suficiente para deixar uma fina cobertura de neve em telhados e jardins. Neste momento caiem uns flocos muito espaçados e a temperatura é de -0,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2011 às 07:32)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, vento fraco e 4.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2011 às 07:52)

Bom dia 

Céu com algumas nuvens e -0,1ºC. Aqui também nevou esta noite. Agora ainda se vê alguma neve nos telhados, nos carros e na relva.





Mínima de *-0,8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2011 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu com poucas nuvens e ambiente ...com o passar das horas o céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado com o vento fraco de Este,actual 8.2ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## DRC (4 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Informaram-me agora que cai um grande nevão neste momento no Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2011 às 14:03)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sem sol,ambiente muito ,actual 8.4ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Através do telefone, fui informado que neva no Sarzedo desde das 13:30h, mas ainda sem acumulação saliente.


----------



## Sleet (4 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

Em Loriga também vai nevando bastante com a temperatura nos 0,6 ºC.


----------



## CidadeNeve (4 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Tenho confirmação que já neva na guarda... não muito, mas qualquer coisa. Em Castelo Branco deve estar para chover... 

será que este evento vai ser interessante? bem, logo à noite verei como a Guarda está!


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura nos *7.1ºC* e Humidade nos *47%*.

Mínima de *4.3ºC* (07:29)
Máxima de *9.8ºC* (12:27)


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

Por aqui começou agora a cair um aguaceiro de neve com 6ºC...


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

Aliás... faz sol e a nevar!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Mar 2011 às 14:56)

Por aqui 9º com céu nublado e algumas abertas.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2011 às 15:10)

Por aqui já nada....

foi apenas "fogo de vista".

*5ºC*


----------



## Norther (4 Mar 2011 às 15:25)

na zona mais baixa da Cova da Beira sensivelmente a 400 metros a pouco caia água-neve, por vezes grandes farrapas mas parou por agora, esta noite promete se ouver boa precipitação


----------



## Cheiroso (4 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Também não quis acreditar mas durante 5 min caiu um intenso aguaceiro de neve em Chaves (Outeiro Seco)... espetacular a nevar e a fazer sol!!!


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

Boas.


Por aqui a temperatura caiu 2ºC em 15 minutos e começa a nevar... 


Actual: *3ºC*

A instabilidade é incrível.


Fiquem bem.



EDIT: A temperatura já baixou para os *1,4ºC* mas parou de nevar entretanto.


----------



## panda (4 Mar 2011 às 18:29)

boas
por aqui tambem nevou, pena nao haver mais precipitaçao
actual 4ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

Boas noites .

A tarde por aqui foi de céu com muitas nuvens a rondar a cidade até que,pelas 17.00h o céu começou a ficar muito nublado e com um ar muito frio e a partir das 17.30h lá deu em aguaceiros muitos frios...parte deles levei com eles no trajecto entre o serviço e casa quase 2km a pé .

Neste momento céu limpo e baixa temperatura,actual 3.9ºC e 84%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.7ºC / 9.2ºC e 0.5mm.


----------



## jonaslor (4 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Boa noite. Por aqui nevou por volta das 14Horas.
Ficam os registos para quem não viu, possa ver através de fotos.













foto: http://lorigasuicaportuguesa.blogspot.com/2011/03/neve-em-loriga.html


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

E por aqui está a nevar neste momento, a temperatura é de 0,6ºC. Carros, telhados e jardins já estão brancos.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens mas nao choveu, apenas se pos um vento fraco muito fresco durante a tarde... 
fui informado que nevou em Gouveia mas foi pouca coisa... 

extremos: 11.7ºC de minima e 14.1ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e 6.6ºC de temperatura... 


amanha irei para gouveia mas so vou reportar la para a noite


----------



## cova beira (4 Mar 2011 às 21:21)

por aqui como o norther e panda referiram nevou ainda uns flocos bem grandes com atemperatura nos 5 6 graus devido á humidade muito baixa os modelos parecem apontar para precipitação esta madrugada manha penso que tudo o que cair até ao meio dia vai ser neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Boas ,céu nublado e o algum vento,actual 3.9ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Depois de uma volta por Bragança constatei que a cota deve andar nos 750-800m uma vez que (e para quem conhece), no Modelo nevava bem, no Vale Churido também e aqui na minha nova residência(perto do Hotel-Saõ Lázaro) caía água-neve. Infelizmente mudei-me para 100m mais em baixo...o que faz toda a diferença!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

Céu nublado com 3.5ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

Começa a nevar por aqui com 2ºc


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Mar 2011 às 23:29)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noites .
> 
> A tarde por aqui foi de céu com muitas nuvens a rondar a cidade até que,pelas 17.00h o céu começou a ficar muito nublado e com um ar muito frio e a partir das 17.30h lá deu em aguaceiros muitos frios...parte deles levei com eles no trajecto entre o serviço e casa quase 2km a pé .
> 
> ...



Aguaceiros bastante barulhentos por Sinal .

É de referir que depois desses aguaceiros (e por estas bandas é costume dizer-se que quando chove a temperatura aumenta) houve uma aberta que coincidiu com o início do anoitecer.... o resultado foi este....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uma descida de temperatura acentuada não muito habitual por estas bandas.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

Aguaceiros fracos de neve... e *0,9ºC*

Acumulado até agora: *3mm*

Extremos do dia:

*Mínima: -1,7ºC*

*Máxima: 6,8ºC*


Até amanhã


----------



## jonaslor (4 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

Cai uns farrapos de neve, puxados a vento...


----------



## CidadeNeve (4 Mar 2011 às 23:46)

Pela Guarda -2º e vai nevando. há pouco, com alguma intensidade. tudo o que cai é neve e aguenta-se porque os carros estavam já cobertos de geada. vamos ver se algum aguaceiro mais intenso deixa a coisa interessante...


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2011 às 23:49)

Por aqui neva com grande intensidade neste momento


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Mar 2011 às 03:44)

Boas.


Está  nevar por aqui. 

Vamos ver se é só uma amostra ou é para durar...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2011 às 09:58)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, que eu tenha visto não nevou absolutamente nada.
Não porque não estivesse frio, mas porque simplesmente a precipitação não chegou cá.

A mínima hoje foi de -2,4ºC.
Agora sigo com 2,1ºC e céu a encobrir.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Mar 2011 às 10:10)

Por aqui às 9:30 estavam 5,4º.
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Ontem nem aguaceiros, quanto mais neve


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2011 às 11:06)

Começou agora a neviscar em Várzea.

Temperatura nos 2,3ºC e humidade relativa nos 73%.

O céu mantém-se encoberto. Vamos lá ver se o aguaceiro aumenta de intensidade ou se não passa de "neviscos".


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

*Nevão fecha acessos à Serra da Estrela*

Neve cai desde sexta-feira e obrigou a medidas de segurança


----------



## dahon (5 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Boas.
Por Viseu o céu ameaça chuva mas certo é que ainda não caiu pinga de água desde manhã. O vento esse sim sempre moderado de Este. 

Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Boas tardes.

A manhã foi passada com alguns aguaceiros....neste momento céu nublado e vento fraco de E,actual 9.6ºC e 81%HR e 1.8mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

A sul daqui o panorama é de alguma escuridão ,aguardar,actual 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 18:20)

A escuridão já deu em pingos grossos com o vento mais agitado,actual 10.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 18:34)

Agora ainda com mais força e já se fez de noite,actual 9.4ºC e 2.6mm

Temperaturas de hoje 3.0ºC / 10.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2011 às 18:34)

5ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma noite em que ainda chegou a nevar com intensidade, mas mal deu para branquear algumas superfícies... Muita neve na Serra acima dos 1200msnm.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Boas.

Ontem ainda nevou bem da parte da tarde, com 6 a 7ºC, o que foi possível graças à baixa humidade relativa do ar.

Hoje houveram alguns aguaceiros gélidos e sem acumulação.

Actuais 8,0ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

Boas,vai pingando e vento de E,actual 8.0ºC e com 4.6mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

boas

por gouveia o dia foi de muitas nuvens e de alguns aguaceiros, em forma de agua neve nas zonas mais altas mas foi uma coisa muito ligeira so molhou a estrada e pouco mais... o vento esta fraco a moderado... 

nao tenho o sensor a funcionar  mas devem estar uns 8ºC


----------



## Reportorio (5 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

Hoje a reportar aqui em pleno parque natural da serra da estrela, mais propriamente por Vasco, Esteves de baixo, freguesia de Alvoco da Serra, concelho de Seia.

Chove bastante, estão 8.6ºC, e a minha estaçãozeca dá para aqui possibilidades de algumas descargas eletricas.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Esta manhã a minha irmã reportava de Seia alguma chuva e muito frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Boas,por aqui por enquanto tudo calmo,nada de barulhos ,céu nublado e com 7.2ºC e 4.9mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

por gouveia vao caindo aguaceiros moderados... o vento sopra agora geralmente fraco com rajadas... a temperatura ainda nao sofreu grandes alterações...


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2011 às 09:19)

Manhã de céu nublado e vento moderado.

Actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

boas

por gouveia o dia e de muitas nuvens, mas nao choveu ainda, o vento sopra temporariamente fraco... a temperatura deve rondar os 13ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2011 às 16:53)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por enquanto está a ser um dia tranquilo ...muitas nuvens sem incomodar e ambiente mais agradavél,vento fraco com 13.2ºC e 64%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 11.7ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Céu nublado com 9,4ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, sem vento ceu nublado e 11.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 10.4ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2011 às 23:14)

Tudo calmo com 10.1ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Manhã amena e de vento fraco, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2011 às 12:41)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu com algumas nuvens...neste momento já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens mais grossas vindas de sul,vento está de E,actual 13.5ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Serrano (7 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

14 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

Boas,por aqui as nuvens cada vez são mais,o vento vai ficando moderado,actual 16.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 14:44)

Tarde com mais nuvens, veêm-se muitas escuras a norte e a sul, com o vento a ficar moderado de E.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Pedro disse:


> Tarde com mais nuvens, veêm-se muitas escuras a norte e a sul, com o vento a ficar moderado de E.



Há uma espécie de célula a ficar escura, a ENE.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mar 2011 às 17:26)

Céu muito nublado a SW.





Temperatura nos *15.4ºC* e Humidade nos* 46%*.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Céu quase limpo, com ambiente ameno.

Actual 12,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens que se dessiparam ao final da tarde ficando com o céu limpo...mas a sul notava-se muito nublado e que neste momento as nuvens estão a chegar por aqui ,vento fraco de SW,actual 13.1ºC e 60%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.7ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e por cumulus, com vento moderade de E, a aumentar de intensidade.

Actuais 11,1ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo e já com muitas estrelas no céu ,actual 12.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Tudo muito sereno, com vento fraco e poucas nuvens.

Actual 10,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

depois de 13h de trabalho chego agora a casa , o ceu esta parece esta encoberto nao ha vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 12.9ºC... 
parece que a malta do sul tiveram ou estao a ter animação  

extremos: 5.8ºC de minima e 18.6ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

Céu nublado e vento fraco com 11.6ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2011 às 08:14)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.

Aparentemente não houve precipitação, pelo menos digna de registo.

Temperatura actual: *9.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 08:25)

Manhã com muitas nuvens, e vento fraco. Ambiente ameno.

Actual 10,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 09:41)

Céu muito nublado, consideravelmente escuro a S e SW. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes. (Ainda sem anemómetro... )

Actuais 11,8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Por aqui a chuva já vai caindo, ainda que fraca.

A temperatura está em descida, estando actualmente nos *7.8ºC* _(mínima)_.

Humidade nos *76%*.

Precipitação: *0.2 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 10:34)

Vento moderado de E, e céu nublado, escuro a SW.

Actual 12,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2011 às 11:01)

manha de muitas nuvens por aqui, algumas bem escuras e ameaçadoras, o vento sopra moderado e ja cairam algumas pingas nas nada de especial... sigo com 12.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 11:03)

Segue o céu nublado e o vento moderado. Sem precipitação este mês, ainda.

Actuais 12,8ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Mar 2011 às 11:49)

Pela Covilhã, chuva fraca e 6ºC.

ADENDA: Aumenta de intensidade a chuva...


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2011 às 12:01)

ja chove moderado por aqui... o vento tambem sopra moderado e sigo com 10.2


----------



## Norther (8 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

na Serra da Estrela vai nevando e provoca algum caos

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Neve-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=422548&tm=8


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

Por castelo branco, continua o chuvisco (pelo menos desde o meio-dia  ) e a temperatura actual não é muito dada a desfiles: 9C às 15h (IM).


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

Chuva fraca e 1,7mm.

Actuais 10,0ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Boas tardes.

Espero que todos tenham tido um bom dia de carnaval ...com chuva ó sem ela...o meu foi passado aqui nos arredores da cidade a comer uns bons buchos caseirinhos e uma boa pinga,entre  e ambiente  devido há boa lareira que existia no local .

Hoje o dia foi de céu sempre nublado e sem se ver o sol...a chuva apareceu por volta das 9h e durou até hás 15.30h...neste momento o céu continua muito nublado e com uma chuva muito fraca,até ao momento já rendeu 4.9mm,actual 9.8ºC e 86%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (8 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

No Bairro de São Pedro (Aldeia de Santo António, Sabugal) ocorreu chuva moderada/forte na noite de Sábado. No Domingo o dia foi marcado pelo frio, especialmente na Aldeia do Bispo onde me encontrava. Ontem dia de sol e "calor" com a temperatura a rondar os 15ºC de tarde, á noite com o céu limpo havia geada nos carros com uma temperatura que rondava os 2ºC. De madrugada a nebulosidade chegou e a temperatura subiu. Hoje Terça-feira de Carnaval a chuva caiu enquanto comia o bom do bucho á hora de almoço tendo sido fraca/moderada mas que rapidamente passou. Agora o céu apresenta-se encoberto e a temperatura vai descendo estando-se bem sentado ao lume.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

Boas,pela imagem do sat.,a mancha nublosa que neste momento está ainda em território espanhol na zona sul e a chegar a estramadura esps.,pelo aspecto e direção que está tomar,acho que vai passar aqui pela zona .

Os aguaceiros voltaram e vento fraco,actual 9.7ºC e 5.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Céu continua nublado e não chove já faz uma hora...as nuvens estão havir da direção SE,actual 9.5ºC e 5.7mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mar 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega encoberto, choveu durante a noite, vento fraco e 9.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2011 às 10:19)

A manhã nasce com muitas nuvens, algum sol e vento moderado a forte em rajadas de NE, depois de uma noite que ajudou ao Enterro do Entrudo...

Actual 12,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 12:55)

Boas tardes.

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva onde rendeu 10.0mm...o céu continua muito nublado e de vez em quando uns pingos,actual 9.9ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

O vento neste momento está a ficar muito forte,já tive há minutos atrás uma rajada de 43.9km/h ,já houve momentos de sol ,mas agora voltou a muito nublado,actual 12.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 15:21)

A minha irmã que esteve na Serra da Estrela no fim-de-semana, a temperatura aos 1600 metros rondava os -1ºC e alguma neve.

O lago que lá está ( Que agora não me lembro o nome) estava meio congelado e meio em liquido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu sempre nublado e sem chuva,actual 10.5ºC e 78%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.8ºC / 13.0ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

O céu continua muito nublado e vento moderado de S/SW,actual 10.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

Dia de muitas nuvens, e pouca chuva, apenas 0,5mm durante a madrugada.
Vento moderado de E.

Actual 12,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

Por aqui já alguns minutos que chove com alguma intensidade,actual 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

Já abrandou a chuva,desta vasada rendeu 0.5mm e com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2011 às 00:03)

andres disse:


> A minha irmã que esteve na Serra da Estrela no fim-de-semana, a temperatura aos 1600 metros rondava os -1ºC e alguma neve.
> 
> O lago que lá está ( Que agora não me lembro o nome) estava meio congelado e meio em liquido.




estas a falar neste lago? se for é a Barragem do Viriato que da de beber a Cidade da Covilhã, e aquelas casa é o centro limpeza de neve que esta a 1600 metros e é ali que feixam a estrada para Torre.
Esta foto foi tirada por mim em cima do Cântaro Gordo numa caminhada.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

Grande foto Norther.

Ainda sobre o fim-de-semana, em Montemuro chegou a neviscar durante a manhã e inicio da tarde de Sábado, sem nunca acumular. Depois a temperatura subiu um pouco, e a precipitação que já era escassa, tornou-se nula.

Duas fotos de Montemuro:

Portas de Montemuro.






Alto de Montemuro.





------------------------

Hoje de manhã, segundo a estância de ski da Torre, parecia haver muita neve.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2011 às 10:09)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 12,0ºC.

Mínima de 7,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2011 às 14:12)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu com poucas nuvens e muito sol...neste momento céu nublado e vento moderado de Este,actual 14.6ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## JAlves (10 Mar 2011 às 18:18)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje de manhã, segundo a estância de ski da Torre, parecia haver muita neve.



E será que a neve se aguenta até dias 19/20 de Março? 

É que eu vou até lá e queria ter neve para o puto brincar. 

Obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2011 às 19:30)

Dia marcado pelo sol de manhã e alguma nebolusidade ao longo do dia, com vento fraco a moderado, mas sem grandes rajadas.

Actual 13,8ºC e 60%HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu muito nublado e continua...o vento neste momento está a 0,actual 11.2ºC e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

JAlves disse:


> E será que a neve se aguenta até dias 19/20 de Março?
> 
> É que eu vou até lá e queria ter neve para o puto brincar.
> 
> Obrigado



Vais ter muita Neve pelo menos no planalto da Torre por vai cair ainda mais e a boas acumulações por la

Vê as previsões 
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/6day/top

no domingo


 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Tudo calmo, com céu nublado e vento nulo.

Actuais 13,0ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

Boas,algumas nuvens e muitas estrelas,vento fraco de N,actual 11.2ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Muitas nuvens e pouco vento, com 12,6ºC e 60%HR.

Até amanhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, torando-se nublado ao meio da tarde... 
o vento esteve fraco nas primeiras horas da tarde... 

nao tenho os rejistos fiquei sem pilhas no sensor

actuais: ceu nublado, vento ausente e uns agradaveis 13.8ºC


----------



## JAlves (10 Mar 2011 às 22:49)

Norther disse:


> Vais ter muita Neve pelo menos no planalto da Torre por vai cair ainda mais e a boas acumulações por la
> 
> Vê as previsões
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/6day/top
> ...



WOWW, tanta neve.  

Se agora está assim e ainda vai nevar durante a semana, para 19/20 é mesmo garantido. 

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelo nordeste estão neste momento *6ºC*

Tivemos um excelente dia de sol e calor, o mais quente de 2011!

Extremos do dia: *4,6ºC  20,6ºC*


Amanhã começa a piorar...


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2011 às 02:34)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura de 6,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2011 às 07:17)

boas

por aqui a noite depois das 3h foi ventosa com vento fraco com rajadas... a chuva tambem caiu... 

actuais: ceu nublado mao chove no momento e 11.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2011 às 12:48)

Boas tardes.

A madrugada por aqui foi de aguaceiros que rendeu 2.0mm...o céu neste momento nublado e escuro,vento moderado de Este,actual 10.8ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Por aqui os aguaceiros voltaram,o céu continua muito nublado,actual 11.2ºC e 2.3mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2011 às 19:34)

Boas noites.

Tarde de aguaceiros fracos e descida da temperatura...vento moderado de Este,actual 8.2ºC e 92%HR,até ao momento 3.6mm.

A máxima de hoje 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam e uma noite fria,actual 7.9ºC e 4.1mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2011 às 21:54)

boas

por aqui dia de muitas nuvens mas nao choveu durante o dia, o vento soprou geralmente fraco durante todo o dia... a chuva so apareceu agora junto a noite... 

extremos: 11.1ºC minima e 13.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, sem chuva e 11.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Céu nublado e continuo com os mesmos 7.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

tudo calmo, acabou de cair um aguaceiro que so humideceu a estrada... 10.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2011 às 12:55)

Bons dias.

A noite e primeiras horas do dia foram de aguaceiros e por vezes moderados...a partir das 8h30m deixou de chover o céu abriu e já dei a bons momentos de sol ...até ao momento a rega já rendeu 7.7mm,o vento está fraco de W/SW,actual 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 14:34)

Manhã de chuva fraca, com 1,2mm. Neste momento está céu nublado com nuvens bem escuras...

Actuais 13,7ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

Novo aguaceiro, até agora sem acumulação. Hoje vão 2,2mm.

Actual 12,8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2011 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

Hoje temos tido um dia cinzento em Bragança com alguns aguaceiros fracos

Neste momento 9.4ºC, e cai mais um aguaceiro...


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2011 às 16:50)

9.3ºC no Sarzedo, numa tarde dividida entre sol e aguaceiros.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 18:29)

Céu com abertas, e vento fraco.

Actuais 10,8ºC e 75%HR, com 3,2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

Céu nublado, com chuva fraca e vento nulo.

Actuais 10,3ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

Tudo calmo, com ambiente ameno e húmido.

Actual 10,0ºC, com 3,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

Boas noites.

A tarde foi de muitas nuvens com um aguaceiro forte pelo meio,vento fraco de W,actual 10.1ºC e 83%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.9ºC / 15.2ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Céu nublado e 9,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Tudo calmo e estático, com descida de temperatura, mas leve, e vento fraco a nulo.

Actuais 9,3ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mar 2011 às 22:38)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de alguns aguaceiros moderados nao houve vento durante o dia... 
extremos: 9.5ºC de minima e 18.3ºc de maxima

actuais: ceu nubaldo sem vento e 10.5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco de W,actual 9.0ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## seqmad (12 Mar 2011 às 23:23)

Boas. Hoje à tarde na Estrela, zona da torre, aguaceiros de neve alternados com aguaceiros de sleet, T entre -0,5º e 0,5º, vento moderado. Chuva moderada na vertente NW. Mas parece que esteve melhor antes do início da tarde.


----------



## dahon (13 Mar 2011 às 01:23)

Boas
Por Viseu vai chovendo moderado à sensivelmente 20 minutos.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados mais frequentes durante a tarde.

Cumps.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 08:10)

Manhã de céu nublado e neblina, com vento fraco e, por agora, sem chuva.

Actual 9,0ºC, com 0,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 10:16)

Céu nublado com vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 10,5ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 11:15)

Bons dias .

Por aqui desde as 7h mais ou menos sempre certinha vento muito fraco,actual 8.1ºC e 96%HR e 6.7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 11:54)

Neste momento a chuva abrandou depois de ter caido com alguma intensidade toda a manhã ,actual 8.7ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 12:57)

A chuva voltou novamente com alguma intensidade ,actual 8.5ºC e 8.8mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 13:39)

Continua a ,vento fraco com 8.8ºC e 9.3mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 14:35)

Boas,os aguaceiros continuam embora mais fracos,actual 8.8ºC e 10.3mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 16:54)

Boas,o céu continua muito nublado e de vez em quando uma pancada de ,actual 9.9ºC e 11.1mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 17:52)

O céu continua muito escuro a todo momento pode  ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

boas

por aqui o dia tem sido de mutias nuvens com alguns aguaceiros só na paerde da manha... o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde... 

actualmente esta vento fraco, ha uma linha de intabilidade mutito curiosa para os lados do carregal do sal e que se extende para oeste afetando  tambem santa comba pois larga umas pingas bem grossas, sigo com 11.1ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (13 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Por aqui acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 22:35)

Chove moderadamente à cerca de 30minutos, acumulados mais 8,2mmm até ao momento, e continua a chuva certinha e constante.

Actual 9,3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 22:38)

Boas noites.

A chuva voltou em força depois de algumas horas de pausa ,actual 9.0ºC e 13.7mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºC / 10.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

boas

esteve umas 3h a chover constantemente, chuva moderada e pontualmente itensa... 

actualmente nao chove e nao ha vento sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

Já deidou chover e fez aumentar para 14.4mm e 9.0ºC.


----------



## FJC (13 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

Boas.

Estou a pensar arrancar agora para as Penhas da Saúde, para estar 2/3 noite. Acham que existe existe possibilidade de ver neve por lá!? Pelo que li, a cota está dentro da cota, mas a temperatura a 850hpa está positiva.... e pelas ultimas experiências que tive.... não correram bem, apesar do GFS apresentar cotas de neve mais baixas da altitude onde estive....
Gostava de ouvir alguma opinião mais experiente....
Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (13 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Estou a pensar arrancar agora para as Penhas da Saúde, para estar 2/3 noite. Acham que existe existe possibilidade de ver neve por lá!? Pelo que li, a cota está dentro da cota, mas a temperatura a 850hpa está positiva.... e pelas ultimas experiências que tive.... não correram bem, apesar do GFS apresentar cotas de neve mais baixas da altitude onde estive....
> Gostava de ouvir alguma opinião mais experiente....
> Obrigado



Até a próxima Quarta-feira é esperada queda de neve em cotas acima dos 1200m-1400m portanto nas Penhas da Saúde é bastante provável que neve.


----------



## amarusp (13 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

Estradas de acesso à Torre cortadas. EN 338 e 339


----------



## FJC (14 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

spiritmind disse:


> Até a próxima Quarta-feira é esperada queda de neve em cotas acima dos 1200m-1400m portanto nas Penhas da Saúde é bastante provável que neve.



ok, obrigado. já sou tive a indicação que na zona da pousada da juvenude está tudo branco, vai ser uma viagem de risco até lá agora. são mais de 2horas de viagem....  mas é a última possibilidade que tenho de ver neve este ano.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com chuva e sem vento, tal como a noite que foi de aguaceiros... sigo com a temperatura quase inalterada nos 8.1ºC


----------



## FJC (14 Mar 2011 às 11:27)

Bom dia! 

Pelas Penhas da Saúde bastante neve! Neste momento chove....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2011 às 14:08)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui parte da noite e madrugada e ainda pela manhã foi muito chuvosa...o resto do dia têm sido em forma de aguaceiros e continua com o céu muito nublado,actual 10.2ºC e desde as 0h de hoje 14.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Boas noites .

Por aqui foi uma tarde e já noite sempre a  em forma de aguaceiros...já lá vão 15h seguidas sem praticamente parar ,actual 9.1ºC e 21.9mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua a ,mas fraca,actual 8.4ºC e 23.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

por aqui o dia foi marcado por periodos de chuva com algum vento fraco a mistura e com uma baixa amplitude termica: 

7.8ºC de minima e 12.3ºC de maxima

actuais: nao chove vento fraco e 9.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## FJC (14 Mar 2011 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

Pelas Penhas da Saúde muita chuva durante todo o dia, que fez derreter muita da neve acumulada. À uns instantes regressei da rua, e nada de chuva!  Vamos ver o que reserva o dia de amanhã......


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Chuva e 7,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,0ºC / 9,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2011 às 23:14)

A chuva fraca continua e com 7.8ºC e 23.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

Mais um aguaceiro... 

Foram bem persistentes hoje!

Acumulado: *11,4mm*

Temperaturas entre *5,8ºC* e os *9,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2011 às 23:49)

chove fraco mas itensamente com 8.8ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado sem vento e 7.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia 

Céu muito nublado e 7,2ºC.

Muita chuva esta noite com um valor mínimo de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mar 2011 às 11:19)

De facto choveu bastante durante a noite... já acumulei *14,7* litros/m2

Neste momento céu nublado e *6,9ºC*


A mínima foi de *4,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

Se não estou em erro a Torre, na Serra da Estrela acordou hoje com a maior camada de neve da época.

Não se vê nada além do branco. 
















Imagens da estância de ski.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2011 às 13:52)

Boas tarde.

Noite mais fria e sem chuva...pela manhã céu limpo mas com o passar do tempo ficou meio nublado,vento moderado de W,actual 13.0ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Serrano (15 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e sol...pelo final da tarde algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento como neste momento nuvens bem negras a sul daqui,mas acho que estão a perder força ,actual 9.9ºC e 67%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.6ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

Dia de tempo ameno e ventoso, com muitas  nuvens, mas só com fraca precipitação ao longo da madrugada, com uma cumulação de 1,2mm.

Actual 9,2ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Mar 2011 às 20:39)

estação meteorológica em manutenção.ate breve


----------



## amarusp (15 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro a Torre, na Serra da Estrela acordou hoje com a maior camada de neve da época.
> 
> Não se vê nada além do branco.
> 
> ...


 A serra e a freguesia de Loriga onde se situa a estancia brinda-nos de vez em quando com estas maravilhas!!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2011 às 21:18)

Noite de muitas estrelas e vento fraco, com 7,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W/NW,ambiente mais fresco,actual 7.5ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2011 às 22:01)

Tudo calmo, com céu sem nebolusidade e vento fraco.

Actuais 6,4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

A temperatura vai baixando com 6.5ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mar 2011 às 07:31)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e 2.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 09:44)

Amanhecer na Torre.
Alguma nebulosidade e muita neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

Boas tardes.

Mais uma madrugada e manhã fria e com céu limpo pela manhã...neste momento o vento está moderado a forte de NW  e muitas nuvens,actual 13.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2011 às 14:28)

Céu muito nublado e algum vento.

Temperatura nos *10.4ºC* e humidade nos* 71%*.

Mínima de *2.5ºC* às 04:37.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2011 às 18:16)

Dia de muitas nuvens, apenas nos últimos 15minutos tem chuviscado. Vento fraco.

Actuais 10,8ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mar 2011 às 19:13)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens depois do meio da manha... o vento tambem sopra fraco desde o meio da manha... ja chuviscou mas foi coisa pouca... 
extremos: 1.8ºC de minima e 14.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado vento fraco e 11.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

Céu nublado, chuviscos e vento fraco de W.

Actuais 10,7ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

Boas noites.

Hoje a volta da tarde foi na zona da raia..muita água corre nos rios,ribeiros e baixas enormes cheias de água ...tarde nublada e continua e vento moderado,actual 10.8ºC e 79%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.6ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Já não chuvisca, mas continua o céu nublado.

Actual 10,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2011 às 21:43)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento moderado de W,actual 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

Céu nublado e vento nulo, com ambiente sereno e ameno.

Actuais 10,2ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

Céu parcialmente nublado,com vento fraco e ambiente calmo.

Actuais 9,2ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## FJC (17 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Partilho aqui algumas fotos, da serra da estrela, dos dias 14 e 15.03.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2011 às 07:32)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega calmo, com ceu nublado sem vento e 10.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 12:52)

Boas tardes.

Então hoje por cá,muito sol e ambiente a esta hora já muito agradavél ,actual 18.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco de S,actual 18.5ºC .

Hoje a volta da tarde é em sentido oposto ao de ontem,zona do pinhal Sertã,Vila de Rei e Cernache,até logo .


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2011 às 15:21)

Dia de primavera por Bragança, com céu limpo e *18,2ºC*


A mínima desta noite ficou em 5,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e dar mostras como vai ser os próximos dias,bom tempo ,actual 13.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2011 às 20:15)

Dia de muitas nuvens, abertas no início da tarde, sendo que depois encobriu.

Actuais 10,8ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco NW/N,actual 11.8ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

Dia bem ameno com máxima de *18,3ºC* e mínima de *5,7ºC*


Actual: *8,6ºC* e *45%* de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens esteve praticamente todo o dia encoberto só com umas breves abertas da parte da tarde. o vento soprou fraco duramte a tarde... 

extremos: 9.4ºC de minima e 16.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e 7.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Noite de lua grande  com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mar 2011 às 02:35)

Madrugada fresca por aqui.

Céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo.

Temperatura: *5.0ºC* e *88%* de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mar 2011 às 07:19)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro mas nota-se o ceu limpo... 
nao ha vento e sigo com 4.3ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2011 às 07:49)

Bom dia

Céu limpo 4,2ºC e alguma geada.

Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2011 às 12:39)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo logo pela manhã e por cá continua ...ambiente na rua já quentinho com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

Mínima de* 3.2ºC* (06:52).

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento quase nulo.

Temperatura: *19.3ºC* e Humidade: *39%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2011 às 14:09)

Céu limpinho  e vento fraco de SE,actual 20.4ºC quentinho .

Hoje a volta da tarde é até Penamacor,até logo,quase de FS .


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

Segundo dia consecutivo em que se pode ser o seguinte na estância de ski da Torre.



> INFORMAÇÕES em 18-03-2011
> 
> Estradas abertas. Sol.
> 
> Condições perfeitas para um magnífico dia de ski ou snowboard.



Ao início da manhã de hoje:


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2011 às 15:05)

As montanhas voltam a apresentar uma boa cobertura de neve.

As montanhas aqui a norte.










Mas a tarde está quente com 17,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mar 2011 às 20:37)

Dia marcado por muito sol, com uma manhã fresca e humida e tarde(para mim) quente e com vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2011 às 20:40)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e noite lua grande ,actual 14.3ºC e 70%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mar 2011 às 13:10)

Está um dia óptimo para actividades ao ar livre. 

Céu limpo e *21.1ºC*.

Mínima de *5.9ºC* (05:22).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente na rua muito bom ,actual 21.4ºC e 41%HR com o vento fraco de SE.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.5ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2011 às 20:18)

Boas,céu limpo e com a lua na mira ,actual 15.6ºC e agora vento fraco de N/NW.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mar 2011 às 20:32)

Céu limpo e *15.5ºC*.

Máxima de *23.1ºC*. (16:30)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

Boas,por aqui o vento está aumentar de velocidade de N,há momentos a rajada do dia 24.1km/h,actual 16.5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Z13 (19 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Por Bragança voltámos a registar o dia mais quente do ano, com* 21,5º*C de máxima!

A mínima foi de *1,3ºC* (não observei geada)


Por agora, céu limpo, lua cheia e *8,4ºC* com* 73%* de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Vento moderado de N,actual 15.6ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## panda (19 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo dia consecutivo em que se pode ser o seguinte na estância de ski da Torre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ao início da manhã de hoje:



de tarde estava la um  e muita gente so me lembrava a praia da NAZARE
muita neve ainda, esta magnifica. tive situaçoes la hoje com a neve quase pela cintura


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2011 às 11:22)

Bom dia! 

Mais um dia bem agradável, com céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa.

O termómetro já marca *21.1ºC*. 

Humidade nos 30%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 11:42)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e já com a temperatura em alta com 20.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 12:53)

Muito sol com 21.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 13:52)

Vai aquecendo  com 22.6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Boas,quentinho neste momento com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

Castelo Branco: Muito calor, vento fraco e a Estrela com neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

Boas,por aqui o sol já vai em queda ainda com 21.1ºC...hoje foi atingida nova máxima do ano .

Temperaturas de hoje 12.8ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

Boas,tudo calmo com a lua já no horizonte ,actual 17.1ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Dia de muito calor, sol e neve na Estrela, com um agradável vento moderado de Este. A máxima do dia foi de 18,9°C e a mínima de 9,4°C.

Por obrigação académica, estarei menos activo na presente semana...


----------



## Z13 (20 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Dia de primavera, literalmente!

Sol e temperaturas agradáveis, entre os *2,1ºC* e os *22,5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (20 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Por agora *7,5ºC* e *60%* de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

Vento fraco com 15.8ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui tenho 11,4ºC e céu limpo. Extremos do dia de 4,9ºC / 17,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

boas

foi um fim de semana cheio de sol por gouveia , as temperaturaas rondaram os 10 de minima e os 20 de maxima verdadeiros dias de primavera  

por santa comba esta tudo camo, vento ausente ceu limpo e com uns agradaveis 13.6ºC

parece que vamos ter a semana com alguma instabilidade vamos la ver o que nos reserva


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mar 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento moderado e 11.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

Céu limpo e *17,5ºC*



Mínima de *0,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo e vento Este,a temperatura hoje já não está tão alta,actual 18.9ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2011 às 18:43)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo e continua,nuvens era só a sul que a esta hora já lá vão ,actual 17.4ºC e 54%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.1ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Vento muito fraco e hoje mais baixa com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mar 2011 às 21:54)

Dia de muito sol, com vento moderado de Este, e bastante calor.

Máxima de 18,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2011 às 23:07)

Tudo calmo com 13.4ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e vento moderado... sigo com 10.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2011 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *10.0ºC*.

Por agora o céu apresenta-se limpo.

Temperatura: *11.2ºC* e Humidade: *58%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Hoje por aqui é o vento que manda...nuvens só algumas no horizonte ,actual 16.1ºC.

Máxima rajada já chegou aos 44km/h .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2011 às 14:01)

Algumas nuvens por cá vão chegando,baixas da direção S/SE...o vento continua malhoso de Este ,actual 16.6ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2011 às 14:03)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Sirilo (22 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

Ouvi um trovão ao longe e caem pingas grossas aqui em Vale Formoso - Covilhã.


----------



## Sirilo (22 Mar 2011 às 16:47)

Céu muito escuro e trovoada mais próxima.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

Manhã de sol, e com a gradual formação de nuvens convectivas, até ao final da tarde, sendo que ainda há cumulus bem formados a cobrir o céu. Por volta das 17h, a 6km a ENE(Repeses) caiu uma boa descarga, à vontade uns 10mm em menos de 5 minutos... Aqui ainda nada...

Actual 14,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2011 às 19:20)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e vento moderado...ao final da tarde apareceu muito nublado a N/NE que devia ter deixado cair chuva nalguns locais...neste momento muito nublado mas a  não deve cair,actual 13.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.0ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Continua o céu nublado, agora quase sem vento.

Actuais 13,2ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Céu nublado com vento fraco de E.

Actuais 12,3ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

boas

pora aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado depois do meio da tarde por cumulos bem jeitosos... a chuva só caiu numa metade da cidade por volta das 19h enquanto na outra esta tudo seco  
o vento soprou moderado ate por volta do meio dia... 

extremos: 9.8ºC de minima e 19.4ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e 12.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Boas,céu limpo e noite mais fresca,actual 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

O vento está a ficar moderado e com 10.6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mar 2011 às 08:20)

Neste dia meteorológico mundial...

Céu limpo e *9.1ºC*.

Humidade nos *49%*.

Mínima de *6.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje voltamos ao tempo do ...este vento de Este pela manhã era mesmo desagravél e continua forte ,actual 13.6ºC com muitas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

Muitas nuvens e vento forte de Este,actual 14.1ºC.

A volta da tarde é pelas terras altas de Oleiros,até logo .


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Dia de sol, com a formação de cumulus, até agora inocentes... O vento é moderado de E/NE com algumas rajadas a fugir para o fortes.

Actuais 14,3ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2011 às 16:09)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado e 9,2ºC.

Mínima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 19:28)

Boas noites.

Tarde com momentos muito nublado e continua,vento moderado que neste momento está mais calmo,ambiente frescote ,actual 11.3ºC e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.7ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Boas,céu nublado com 10.9ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

De novo por Bragança, com alguma chuva e *7,0ºC*

Extremos do dia: *3,4ºC  10,1ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2011 às 22:59)

Algumas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 10.7ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2011 às 07:24)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, vento fraco e 11.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2011 às 07:44)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, e vão caindo uns pingos.

Temperatura: *10.2ºC*.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Chuva e 6,0ºC por agora.


Extremos de ontem:

3,5ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2011 às 14:21)

Boas tardes.

A meio da noite e pela manhã foram de aguaceiros que rendeu 2.2mm...o resto do dia céu muito nublado e com sol aparecer de vez em quando...a temperatura até não está má ,actual 17.1ºC e vento moderado de E/SE.

A volta da tarde Sertã e Cernache,até logo .


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

Dia de muitas nuvens e pouco sol, precipitação só ao início da manha, rendendo uns míseros 1,7mm. Enfim, melhor que nada... 

Máxima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2011 às 19:28)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva...só há minutos atrás caiu um aguaceiro forte de pouca duração ,actual 14.3ºC e 2.4mm com o céu muito nublado.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.7ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, mas nao choveu durante todo o dia...  o vento sopra fraco desde o meio da manha... 

extremos: 10.4ºC de minima e 20.8ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e com uns agradaveis mas abafados 15.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 13,4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Boas,tudo calmo com muitas estrelas no céu,actual 13.0ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

fui supreendido por um trovao moderado... ja troveja por santa comba


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2011 às 22:12)

foi uma trovoada de 10 minutos mas bastante forte acompanhada chuva e de granizo.... esta celula parece ir em direção ao caramulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

*7,5mm* na ultima hora na Ema de Mogadouro


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2011 às 22:40)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> *7,5mm* na ultima hora na Ema de Mogadouro



Aparentemente essa célula dirige-se para Bragança... mas por aqui ainda não pinga...


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Extremos de temperatura do dia (chuvoso com abertas da parte de tarde):

*5,8ºC  14,6ºC *

Precipitação acumulada até agora: *7,4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Por aqui céu limpo e o vento de este a ficar moderado,actual 12.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mar 2011 às 02:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2011*

Por aqui é visível no horizonte alguns relâmpagos, tenho mesmo a indicação que na cidade de Castelo Branco estava a fazer trovoada.

A temperatura está nos *11.7ºC* e humidade nos *81%*.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2011 às 07:27)

bom dia

depois de uma noite de alguns aguaceiros acopanhados de trovoada eis que o dia chega com ceu mutio nublado, sem vento e com 12.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Esta noite pelas 2h fui acordado ao som dos tambores ...cerca 30 minutos abateu-se uma enorme trovoada mesmo por cima   da cidade,muitos trovôes,granizo e chuva ,horas seguintes tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2011 às 14:15)

Neste momento cai o primeiro aguaceiro do dia ,já estava a promoter algum tempo ,o céu está muito escuro em volta,actual 15.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2011 às 17:46)

Por Bragança agora abriu um pouquinho, depois de mais um belo aguaceiro que nos deixou mais *2mm*


Precipitação acumulada *9,4mm*




*13,2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens mas nao choveu... o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde...
extremos: 11.7ºC de minima e 21.9ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e 14.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens a promoter mas só acabou por cair há uns minutos atrás uns aguaceiros fortes de pouca duração,actual 13.2ºC e 91%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.0ºC / 17.2ºC e 4.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

Boas,por aqui já se pode contar 2 horas de  sem parar e continua neste momento a cair bem,actual 12.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

*10,5ºC*

Extremos do dia: *7,1ºC  16,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

A chuva parou mas o céu continua muito nublado e vento fraco.actual 12.2ºC e 8.2mm.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, alguma neblina e 10,2ºC. Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Hoje temos um dia radicalmente diferente em relação ao FDS passado.

Com chuva e fresquinho, com a temperatura nos *11.8ºC*, humidade nos *92%*.

Mínima de *10.2ºC*.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 11:12)

Céu nublado, 11,6ºC e algum chuvisco de vez em quando.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Bons dias.

Pela noite céu com muitas nuvens e sem chuva...desde manhã que de vez em quando vão caindo uns pingos...por sinal agora neste momento os pingos são em maior abundânçia ,actual 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

Boas,Aguaceiros de vez em quando até agora 0.4mm...o céu continua muito nublado com o vento a ficar moderado de sul a puxar a chuva para cá ,actual 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2011 às 14:40)

boas

por aqui a manha tem sido de periodos de chuva, a coisa de uma hora levantou-se vento que sopra fraco... sigo com 14.6ºC


----------



## dahon (26 Mar 2011 às 15:01)

Por Viseu neste momento chove forte acompanhado de vento forte.

Cumps


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

10,6ºC, chuva forte e uma visibilidade pouco superior a 1km.

.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 16:00)

Boas,vento moderado e nublado com chuviscos de vez em quando.actual 14.6ºC e 0.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

Por aqui a chuva já chegou em força,desta vez é para ficar mais tempo,descida da temperatura 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 17:52)

Continua a ,a miníma da noite passada foi de 10.9ºC,neste momento 11.0ºC com 4.8mm.

Máxima de hoje 15.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

Por aqui a chuva já passou... com um registo de 13.0 mm.

Por agora o céu já apresenta algumas abertas e a temperatura está nos *9.8ºC*.

A mínima até agora foi de* 9.0ºC* às 17:36.

A máxima foi de *14.8ºC* às 13:46.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Neste momento chove bem e céu claro a W,actual 10.0ºC e 6.8mm.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

A o dia chuvoso de hoje acabou com uns raios de sol e o arco-íris.





Por agora céu nublado e 7,0ºC. A máxima ficou em 12,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 19:59)

Boas,o céu já passou a limpo e a temperatura a descer,8.8ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

A noite vai ficando fresca,vento fraco de W/SW e com 7.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 22:55)

Por aqui apareceu o elemento nevoeiro que já se via há muito tempo ,actual 7.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Com a entrada do nevoeiro a temperatura subiu,actual 8.0ºC E 95%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.0ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## Z13 (26 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

Dan disse:


> A o dia chuvoso de hoje acabou com uns raios de sol e o arco-íris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem apanhado! 

Nós por casa também observamos o Arco-íris ao final da tarde a Este!

Extremos do dia de temperaturas: *5,0ºC  12,3ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *7,6 mm*

Actual: *5,8ºC* com* 98%* de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

boas

por aqui o dia tem sido de muitoas nuvens com alguns breves aguaceiros... o vento sopra forte desde das 10h... sigo com 17.2ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2011 às 16:28)

Boas tardes.

A noite e logo pela manhã ainda foram de aguaceiros fracos...que foram de 0.5mm...o céu têm andado muito nublado todo o dia e vento moderado de W,actual 12.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.4ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e 11,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Fil (27 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

Boas, neste momento chove por aqui e a temperatura é de 7,5ºC. Precipitação hoje de 4,7 mm até ao momento.

Extremos de 5,4ºC / 12,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2011 às 22:47)

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens e uns pouco frequentes aguaceiros fracos... o vento parou no fim da tarde... 
extremos: 10.7ºC de minima e 18.4ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e com 11.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros ao final da tarde.

Extremos de temperatura: *5,8ºC  13,9ºC*

Precipitação:* 6,1mm*


Temperatura actual: *6,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

Boas,céu encoberto e vento fraco,actual 10.1ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega encoberto, com choviscos sem vento e com 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o panorama é de céu com muitas nuvens e sem chuva,vento moderado,actual 13.7ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

O céu continua muito nublado,actual 13.4ºC.

A volta da tarde é até Vila de Rei.Até logo .


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2011 às 14:08)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado, neblina, chuva e 8,4ºC.

Mínima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 15:54)

Cá arranjei um buraquinho no meio dos testes... Dia de chuva fraca, apenas com 1,7mm Continuamos com uma dívida de 17,3mm.

Actuais 12,0ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

Chove fraco a moderado, com vento fraco de S.

Actuais 12,0ºC e 81%HR, com 4,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 17:46)

Chove moderado, já com 7,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu muito nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos...o céu continua muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 12.3ºC e 0.4mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Céu nublado, por enquanto parou a chuva e vai-se instalando o nevoeiro. Faltam só 6,1mm para completar a media deste mês.

Actuais 11,9ºC e 82%HR, com 13,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Aguaceiros e com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2011 às 21:54)

boas

por aqui o ceu esteve encoberto durante todo o dia, a chuva chegou por volta das 13h, fraca itensificando-se tornando-se moderada, com picos de grande itensidade... nos intrevalos da chuva o nevoeiro instalava-se nas zonas mais baixas... o vento esteve sempre muito fraco... 
extremos: 10.4ºC minima e 16.1ºC de maxima... 


actuais: ceu encoberto, nao chove no momento nem ha vento mas ha nevoeiro... sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

Tudo calmo, sem chuva e com neblina.

Actuais 11,7ºC e 82ºC, com 13,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2011 às 22:49)

Por aqui continua ,mas fraca,actual 11.3ºC e 2.8mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2011 às 07:28)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e 11.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mar 2011 às 07:31)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro e *9.8ºC*.

Precipitação desde as 0h:* 0.5mm*


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2011 às 11:40)

Algum sol envergonhado com 12,2ºC

Mínima de *5,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2011 às 12:50)

Os pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela mantém o seu recheio de neve! 







Penso que Março deverá ter sido um bom mês de neve, com a estância de ski a manter sempre quase todas as pistas abertas. Ao contrário de Dezembro e Janeiro que havia sido desastroso.


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro nos vales em volta cidade e no meu bairro ...o céu vai estando com muitas nuvens e muito sol com a subida da temperatura,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> Os pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela mantém o seu recheio de neve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foi sim, praticamente toda a precipitação que caiu foi em forma de neve no mês de Março, em Janeiro a pequena barragem que esta no cimo das pistas ficou praticamente vazia na produção de neve deixaram apenas dois metros de água para os centros comerciais. foi um inverno mais fraco dos ultimos 3, 4 anos em termos de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com nuvens e muito sol com aumento de mais a partir do meio da tarde,actual 14.3ºC e vento moderado de W.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3ºC / 19.9ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

10,9ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

dia de muitas nuvens por estes lados, o sol apareceu entre as nuvens da parte da tarde... mas voltou a encobrir no final da tarde... o vento soprou fraco na parte da tarde... 

extremos: 11.0ºC de minima e 19.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu enceoberto, sem vento e com 12.5ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento de NW,actual 11.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2011 às 07:24)

boas

o dia chega com algumas nuvens sem vento e com 11.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales mais fundos dos rios...neste momento com aumento das nuvens já pairam muitas nuvens no céu ,actual 15.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2011 às 12:42)

Céu nublado com abertas aqui por Bragança

As temperaturas rondam os 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2011 às 14:19)

Mais nuvens e pouco sol ,actual 17.4ºC.

A volta da tarde é por Oleiros,até logo.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Boas,

Não podia deixar de partilhar esta foto que me enviaram para o mail. Se calhar já consta do fórum mas se for o caso vale sempre a pena voltar a ver... 
Fantástica. Não sei quem foi o autor mas deixo já os meus parabéns. É uma das melhores que vi nos últimos anos.





E já agora que venha um pouco de sol mas que o inverno volte depressa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e mais limpo o céu neste momento,vento fraco,actual 17.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Dia de muitas nuvens até o final da tarde, com vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Actuais 14,3ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2011 às 21:21)

Céu limpo a pouco nublado, com vento fraco e uma magnífica pressão de 1030hPa, em subida.

Actuais 13,4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

dia de muitas nuvens por aqui, mas com boas abertas durante a tarde... 
o vento foi sempre muito fraco... 
extremos: 11.0ºC de miniam e 20.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu pouco nubaldo, vento muito fraco e 13.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 14.4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

Tudo calmo com vento fraco de N,actual 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

Brigantia disse:


>



Muito bonita a foto 

--------------------------------------------------

Hoje tivemos um dia quente para esta altura do ano.

Extremos do dia: 8,9ºC / 16,5ºC

Ainda 10,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia 

no ultimo dia de março eis que o dia chega com muito nevoeiro, sem vento e com 8.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2011 às 11:06)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não podia deixar de partilhar esta foto que me enviaram para o mail. Se calhar já consta do fórum mas se for o caso vale sempre a pena voltar a ver...
> Fantástica. Não sei quem foi o autor mas deixo já os meus parabéns. É uma das melhores que vi nos últimos anos.
> ...



Fantástica...! Acabou à pouco, mas já temos saudades do inverno!

Por aqui sol, *14.6ºC *e uma mínima de *3.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2011 às 12:39)

Boas tardes .

Está visto que o mês de Março vai acabar em beleza ...muito sol e um céu limpo já com ambiente na rua aquecer,actual 19.0ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2011 às 13:51)

Vento moderado de Este e com 20.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

18 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2011 às 18:56)

boas 
por aqui esta a ser um verdadeiro dia de verao, ceu limpo sem vento e com 22.4ºC 

extremos de hoje: 8.3ºC de minima e 23.6ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

Boas noites.

A tarde já foi quente e a esta hora ainda está uma temperatura em alta ,actual 18.3ºC e vento muito fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

Boa noite,

hoje tivemos por Bragança um dia primaveril com extremos de temperatura entre os *3,0ºC  22,3ºC*


Neste momento registo *10,8ºC*

Amanhã prometem ser mais altas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

Ainda 17.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------

